
Techcrunch just deleted all comments older than 1/24/2010 - vaksel
http://blog.styleguidance.com/post/360141108/techcrunch-just-deleted-all-comments-older-than
======
rrival
So many new opportunities for 'First'...

------
jrockway
And suddenly the sum-total of intelligence on the Internet increases.

Next stop: Digg and Reddit.

~~~
InclinedPlane
And youtube.

~~~
jrockway
+1. (Youtube is amusing because the same topics come up every 10 comments or
so. That, of course, is how many comments fit on the first page.)

------
ilamont
I am seeing this too. Check out the scamville post from last October:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-
ga...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-
ecosystem-of-hell/)

Just one comment from this week.

It's premature to say that it's related to the TC hacking incident. Could be
some other glitch. But I do hope the old comments are restored -- there are
usually some interesting viewpoints or additional details in those old
threads.

------
davidmurphy
Some articles say they have lots of comments, but then, don't:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/08/why-is-dell-really-
disc...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/08/why-is-dell-really-
discontinuing-12-inch-netbooks/#comments)

Others, like ilamont's link, have the counter reset:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-
ga...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/31/scamville-the-social-gaming-
ecosystem-of-hell/)

~~~
AndrewWarner
I tried adding a comment to one of those posts and it didn't work.

~~~
Semiapies
Check again - I see a comment by you on the first one.

------
FluidDjango
Or is this a new, quieter-but-more-pernicious hack of their db?

~~~
CalmQuiet
Seems more likely than that they would hack themselves.

------
coderdude
Maybe it's an attempt to flush their database (and pages) of the various spam
people have left all over it.

~~~
mahmud
Really? They could have dropped records with site and twitter URLs for
starters.

------
tyrelb
Was there any follow-up to how TC was hacked?

~~~
fname
There's been no update to their original post, but the comments are still
there: <http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/26/techcrunch-hacked/>

------
Paton
I hope the comments from the first TechCrunch 'Twttr' posts are cached
somewhere.

No one could get passed how to pronounce it. "Twitter or Twatter?"

------
mahmud
Anyone else think the Scamville companies paid for the TC hit?

------
gojomo
<http://c2.com/cgi-bin/wiki?WikiFire>

